# Alum creek jackpot tournaments



## JRyakinbassin (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what nights they will be on this year? Or where I can find some information about the tournaments? Would anyone mind a co angler (me) fishing the back of the boat? Thanks guys.


----------

